# Deutz D8006 Brakes Problem



## emeraldjoe (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi 
I have a Deutz D8006 tractor here in Ireland and unfortuntanly I'm having problems with the brakes . I was wondering would anybody know what type of brake fluid is recommended for use in the brake cylinder resevoir ? Is it mineral oil or normal brake fluid?? I have had the ( brake cylinder see attached pic) reconditioned with new seals/rubbers etc . I am still can't get a sufficent brake pedal that will stop the tractor.

Any advice would be most grateful

Joe


----------

